
The Case for a (Much) Smaller iPhone - w3s7
https://onezero.medium.com/the-case-for-a-much-smaller-iphone-e9cc71f52aa9?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=2fb9a3121e48
======
bradknowles
Samsung squits out something like 50+ models per year. That’s about one new
model per week. How is that any better than what Apple does?

